# Fun with Foam~ Hallo'een Tree



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Materials List:

Great Stuff (or whatevers on sale) expanding foam
concrete form tubes x2
Saran Wrap (or whatever s on sale)
Talking Tree Face (picked up on clearance after Hallo'een)


OK, be prepared to eventually get this crap on you (expanding foam) 

I start with applying my foam to sheets of saran wrap and after a minute or two of curing (just enough time to get a bit of "tooth" or resistance from the foam. Too early and you'll find it flattens right out and gives very little texture, which in some cases is fine, its whatever desired grain or effect you'd like


















I split the top of one concrete form so I could give it the broken off top look to my tree


I built an inner ring of foam inside the bottom concrete form in layers so I could attach the two











It can be time consuming, but I never noticed...

I wanted a few broken off branches that fog can roll out from, using scrap PVC 
























Also using scrap PVC for this arms, in stages of course as thats how this guy is mostly built. Next, foam in your arms and broken branches being careful to leave branches unblocked for fog to escape from









I wanted to give him a broad base to help with stability...good time to add a skeleton...maybe a sign post...its up to you!









So far so good, going to finish him off with more foliage and moss effects this weekend and will post the finished Haunted Tree prop

Have fun!

Croggy~


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I LOVE THIS SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

This is simple, and so scary!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

me too, love it!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

this is incredible


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Love your tree Crog, and methods you used are such a great idea...I think I'll be trying this! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Holy $#*T!, that is way cool. Agree about the part on getting the foam on the cheap, cause I used a few cans last year and it goes quick and adds up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I missed something somewhere, why do you put the foam on the plastic wrap?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

The plastic wrap allows you to form and texture the foam into whatever your looking for. Once it cures, the wrap peels right off and what doesn't can be evaporated with a kiss of the torch


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow....that's really great work!
I'm very impressed. So cool


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

so you squirt on saran wrap first then while its still sticky put on the tube? Why not straight on the tube in small sections and form /texture there? Just wondering....



CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> The plastic wrap allows you to form and texture the foam into whatever your looking for. Once it cures, the wrap peels right off and what doesn't can be evaporated with a kiss of the torch


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is beyond amazing, thank u so much for sharing


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> The plastic wrap allows you to form and texture the foam into whatever your looking for. Once it cures, the wrap peels right off and what doesn't can be evaporated with a kiss of the torch


Oh...got it. But how is it attached to the form?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Verticle surfaces tend to suck for holding onto foam, it wants to ball up and roll down into a nice expensive wad on the floor  the plastic wrap acts as a skin until it cures


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the kind words, my first how- to! I'm going to waterproof soon and set it up in a nice spooky environment and post pics


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Crog....but we are wondering.....below



RCIAG said:


> Oh...got it. But how is it attached to the form?


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

What an amazing idea! Great work!


----------



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't suppose you have a video of the plastic wrap, form and moving it to the tree?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah, pick it up by the corners carefully and just slap 'er on there...you may get a little overlap between sections but it cures beautifully regardless. And again this gives you your chance to sculpt what textures your looking for, bark..wood grain...brick...you'd be surprised what you can do


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

But remember, if you want a thicker section to work with, let it cure longer and it'll get pudgier naturally, otherwise you'll end up with a thin set foam if you put it on too early. It's a personal preference thing really, no wrong way to create something , but wait too long and you have a rectangular piece of foam..which has it's uses too I reckon'


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The more I am studying the pictures.. I like the texture (if that is what it is called) that the saran wrap leaves on it. Very interesting!!


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

This is so cool. I can't get over how creative the users are here. I would never have been able to think something like this up. Most excellent.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

weaz said:


> I don't suppose you have a video of the plastic wrap, form and moving it to the tree?


Hey Weaz, that's something I should do, can't be that tough...


----------



## SpoopyPants (Jun 24, 2014)

Crog, what did you use for a base? I would like to try this at my place but I'm not allowed to dig holes or anything to make it stand up. Any suggestions if you didn't use one?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I repurposed a plastic lid from a cracked tote Spoopy, I wanted something waterproof/rot proof and saw this sticking outta the garbage


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This is so very wicked cool. 
amazing job


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

This is pretty amazing!


----------



## SpoopyPants (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool beans  thank you! Can't wait to try it out. Yours is amazing so hopefully mine comes out close


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh thanks, now another project on the list. AWSOME!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work and nice tut, seems like you would get better control of foam by using the saran wrap, thanks for sharing CV


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Inspiring. Now I'm trying to think of a scene for create around it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

This is brilliant. I'd never seen a full fake tree that looked halfway decent before this. I did a covering for a hole in an existing tree an experienced the expencive puddling you mentioned. Wish I'd known about the Saran Wrap technique before. Now I'll have to make a full sized tree.


----------



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

BTW, where did you find the tree mask?


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

lateadopter said:


> BTW, where did you find the tree mask?


I second that question.


----------



## vertigoxcured (Jul 7, 2014)

CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> The plastic wrap allows you to form and texture the foam into whatever your looking for. Once it cures, the wrap peels right off and what doesn't can be evaporated with a kiss of the torch


so do you spray the foam onto the plastic wrap, let it cure for a min or two then wrap it on the "tree" (like the plastic wrap is against the tube) or do you stick the foam on to the tube and then peel the plastic wrap off? (sorry if this is stated some where...i have a REALLLLY hard time reading white on black text!)


----------



## vertigoxcured (Jul 7, 2014)

NEVER MIND! haha im reading though the rest! i didnt see the other pages when i posted!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

lateadopter said:


> BTW, where did you find the tree mask?


 Ah! Clearance! Picked it up last year post-Halloween for like ten bucks @ Spirit


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Very nice work --- Halloween trees are some of my favorite props!  --JaCk


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Very impressive Crog! It really turned out well. I love the face, it totally makes it seem like it might come alive at any moment and snatch you up! It should really creep out the TOT's.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooohhhhh!!! The plastic wrap goes on the outside!!

For some reason I kept trying to figure out how you get the plastic wrap to stick to the form & you don't! I literally just realized after looking at the pics again & reading Hilda's comments that you stick the foam to the form with the plastic wrap side out!!

IT MAKES SO MUCH MORE SENSE NOW!!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

truly fantastic looking tree; structure, painting, texture, detail. Love!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with the others this is AWESOME work. Thanks.
OK question:
what about the top to keep the weather out?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

TNBrad said:


> I agree with the others this is AWESOME work. Thanks.
> OK question:
> what about the top to keep the weather out?


Hey Brad! I think you may be able to see it in a few of the photos but the top portion I split and bent it inward on top to look like the top had been snapped off and simply sealed it with foam and waterproofing spray once the tree is done


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Really great texture and love the paint job. I wanted to do a tree, but couldn't see how I could stop the droop effect from the foam. Thanks for the Saran tip---sounds fun and messy. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

Is that face the animated one that is being sold? I have admired this for awhile and was thinking of some way to access the face or make it removable, thus being able to animate it.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

*****in...love the paint job!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Besides the tree which is over the top outstanding, I love looking at the background of the photos of your little workshop of horrors, and seeing your witches and ghouls. So cool. Way to go, I love it all.


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*I love the look of your tree! Very nice. However I have a question about the arms. Did you just drill a hole into the tubing and put the PVC through or is there a brace structure inside? Oh, and did you fill the entire tube with expanding foam? *


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

Another question, I assume that the saran wrap is pealed off as the Great Stuff cures out?


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Wicked cool. Love the face. Great job!!!


----------



## Bdawgz12 (Aug 17, 2013)

Love it! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Joven76 said:


> *I love the look of your tree! Very nice. However I have a question about the arms. Did you just drill a hole into the tubing and put the PVC through or is there a brace structure inside? Oh, and did you fill the entire tube with expanding foam? *[/QUOT
> 
> Just cut "x"'s into the concrete form enough to accomodate whatever size pvc tube I used. Th eflaps gave the support needed and after foaming it over on the outside, seemed to cement it nicely. And I left the tubes empty so fog could spew out like a smokestack


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow Croglin this guy is amazing!!


----------



## Lon2 (Aug 17, 2014)

That is AWESOME. Very clever. What colors of paint did you use?


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow what fantastic idea and great piece to go in the front yard. How many cans do you think it took for you to complete the tree? Did you make the tree split apart for storage between Halloweens?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Wow what fantastic idea and great piece to go in the front yard. How many cans do you think it took for you to complete the tree? Did you make the tree split apart for storage between Halloweens?


Thankyou! I'd guess six cans tops and storage isn't an issue so no I had the luxury of not having to worry that  and as far as paint ... Believe it or not, what you see is a light dusting of flat black from walmart .98 cent stuff


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Wicked cool...made the list


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

this is exactly what i was going do to... the face on it is amazing i cant wait to start mine now. i wonder if i can find a face like that on amazon for cheap. hmmmm ideals ideals.


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

Leave it to my daughter Makenzie to ask the smart questions. Like, how do you turn it on and off and how do you replace the batteries? Damn kids.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Hahaa! Exactly! Sweet know-it-all cherubs.  I lightly foamed it in but the face hangs on a screw. Just enough foam to keep it still but easy enough to scrape away if needed


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

how do you plan on changing the batteries, had thought of picking up that head too didn't know what to do with it now I do


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah good question. I wonder how it will get stored


----------



## Grannie (Jul 20, 2012)

Love this tree..can Is there a reason why you do not spray foam directly on concrete tube? Thx! Lol..just saw the answer to this.. Awesome tree! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

This is fantastic and I am doing this for next year. Too many projects on the go for this year to do it.


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

Love this so much, I will attempt this weekend. I have a few questions. 

You said you built and inner ring of foam inside the bottom concrete form in layers so you could attach the two.
1. On the above did you built the foam rings higher than the form so the top form slides over it and you just liquid nail the two forms together? 

2. Paint job – Did you use the flat black spray paint from Wal-Mart? 

3. Is the rest of the tube left hollow to allow for a fog machine to be attached via, what a hole in the back? 
Sorry, I am a bit of an over thinker..lol. 

Do you happen to have a video of this in action?


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

Last question, I am un-sure of the base...You said you used a container lid. Can you give a little more instruction or pictures?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Witchy WomanNky said:


> Love this so much, I will attempt this weekend. I have a few questions.
> 
> You said you built and inner ring of foam inside the bottom concrete form in layers so you could attach the two.
> 1. On the above did you built the foam rings higher than the form so the top form slides over it and you just liquid nail the two forms together?
> ...


1- Yes, the inner ring foamed-in was made in two stages. An initial ring inside the top of the bottom form and the bottom of the top form. When they were cured and ready I then applied another ring to the last one in the bottom form and allowed that to cure. Now you should have the bottom section with a raised center so the top section will slide right on securely but BEFORE you do that, foam again around the inner ring, allow to get 'gummy' or 'toothy' for five minutes or so and connect the two. Allow to cure overnight.

2- Flat black Wal-Mart paint IS the preferred cheap-assed paint for haunters everywhere 

3-And yes the tree is hollow and vented on the bottom in the back for foggers. Just big enough to fit say, dryer hose or whatever you wish to use

No video yet, but Im trying to find the time


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Witchy WomanNky said:


> Last question, I am un-sure of the base...You said you used a container lid. Can you give a little more instruction or pictures?


I used a tote lid, which just happened to be lying around mis-matched and lonely. (I wanted something that wasn't going to rot) but basically big enough for the tree base to fit comfortably in and foam it it inside and outside the tree base


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

And thanks everyone for the kind words, glad you guys like it! I'm working on another tree, this one a little different, but I'm currently fleshing out its bark and I will really try to post video this week


----------



## Kickthefog (Oct 16, 2003)

Amazing job! Love it.


----------



## collingwood cats (Jul 2, 2013)

Once you peel the foam off the wrap, how do you attach it to the tube?


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

The great stuff cures on the tube, thus it is sticking to it. You are only pulling the wrap off the now hardened foam.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome tree!! Thanks for the tutorial I've been wanting to build a tree like this for awhile now!


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

While we already had our tree built using lightweight joint compound, after seeing this thread we decided to totally rip off the idea of the face lol. Here's a couple of pictures.


----------



## Aditude (Sep 25, 2014)

This project is spectacular, LOVE IT!

Do you happen to have a rough material list? Looking forward to trying to build this over the weekend.


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

I used 2 12" x 4' concrete tubes taped together with duct tape. We then used about half of a 5 gallon bucket of LIGHTWEIGHT drywall joint compound. Otherwise it would be too heavy. We used our fingers to apply the joint compound so we could get the texture of the tree to look right. it was very easy. I took 2 pieces of pipe insulation/pool noodles to form the arms. We inserted a couple of wire coat hangers into it and this allowed us to insert the end of the hanger into the tree and then we used great stuff to foam around the shoulders and also to fill the gloves on his hands. The face we got from Spirit halloween and applied it with great foam. The rest are great foam to make the holes and knots. Let me know if you need any assistance, I would be glad to walk you thru it. Good luck, looking forward to seeing your completed project!!!!


----------



## Aditude (Sep 25, 2014)

So, I gave the Foam Tree a test run this afternoon on a scrape piece of Sonotube. It seems that the timing go applying the foam and removing the saran-wrap is crucial. The first one I think i applied too quickly, but the second took too much time and the foam was sticking to the saran wrap.

Can anyone help with the timing?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Aditude said:


> So, I gave the Foam Tree a test run this afternoon on a scrape piece of Sonotube. It seems that the timing go applying the foam and removing the saran-wrap is crucial. The first one I think i applied too quickly, but the second took too much time and the foam was sticking to the saran wrap.
> 
> Can anyone help with the timing?


If you stick with foam alone, it remains super light and manageable. When you apply the foam, give it 5 minutes or so, cooler temps delay the process a bit but not by much. Leave the saran wrap where it is until underthings cured, a few hours should suffice, but the saran will pull off cleanly, enough that I've been known to re-use the saran wrap over again. But while its curing, don't be afraid to use your fingers or whatever to get the bark texture or knots, etc, there's no wrong way to do it


----------



## Kimmi (Sep 1, 2014)

This is awesome. I am looking at this and am chanting, I think I can, I think I can....LoL


----------



## Aditude (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, I hit Home Depot hard, and picked up 16 cans of spray foam and a few 8' sono-tubes. Going to try to make these this weekend, and will photograph the process! My 4 year old daughter is so excited about this project!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Aditude, have FUN! But you wont need more than 2 or 3 cans per tree if your patient


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

I am still not happy with the look I am geting. It is an artform. Croglin, your lines are wonderful. I like looking at the way you have done the tree. How many attempts did you run before you started to get a feel for this? Mine looks like a mess, thinking of taking out the hot knife and carving the details into the Great Stuff, if things don't Improve.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Castart said:


> I am still not happy with the look I am geting. It is an artform. Croglin, your lines are wonderful. I like looking at the way you have done the tree. How many attempts did you run before you started to get a feel for this? Mine looks like a mess, thinking of taking out the hot knife and carving the details into the Great Stuff, if things don't Improve.


Thankyou for th ecompliment!  Be patient with yourself Castart, Im sure its better than you think...remember while your foam is still wet under the saran wrap, you can run your fingers up and down to get the look you desire...and dont worry if you feel your setting it too thin, it will continue to expand even after you have squished it down. Post some pics! I'd love to see it!


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so inspired by you and decided to tackle this project with my 12 yr old. We will start tomorrow. I may become annoying with questions so please bear with me. One thing I'd like to know is, is it possible to create a tree limb that could hold a bit of weight, say about 9 lbs? I'd love to be able to hang my zombie girl on the swing from it.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

dang. that looks fantastic!  Thanks for sharing the how-to.


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you use black spray paint too?


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

*Paint?*

I did mine this weekend, maybe I went to heavy with the black paint because yours looks grey where as mine looks black. I am thinking about sponging on some grey paint? Suggestions?


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

i think the black makes a great base coat. I would go at it with a gray medium-dry brush effect and maybe a brown and green very-dry layers after that. 

Looks awesome


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dry brushing is the way to go, no matter what color you choose for the next layer. Start your dry brushing technique in an inconspicuous corner and once you master the art, commence dry brushing the front of the tree. As far as a color layer, I've always liked some grey/white contrast when using a black base coat.

Lovely Day...


----------



## UniqueLexique (Oct 13, 2014)

this is beyond epic! I'm gonna try this


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I think sponging would give you a nice effect for sure, but try dusting it with a nice light grey first down in an inconspicuous corner and see what you like, perhaps a combo of the 2 with a layered effect...


----------



## fallenfairy (Oct 14, 2014)

This looks amazing!


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay--I am at the last leg of my project. Thank you Croglin for the tutorial, this is my first prop I've ever made myself. I'm waiting for my black paint to dry as I sit here typing......what kind of waterproofing did you apply to the tree? Thank you again! I will post a pic after I add some gray.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I use this straight waterproofing stuff I get at the local home improvement store, about 18$ a gallon but holds on like Ted Kennedy to a whiskey bottle


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> I use this straight waterproofing stuff I get at the local home improvement store, about 18$ a gallon but holds on like Ted Kennedy to a whiskey bottle


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey Croglin (I warned you I may get annoying).....when you applied the waterproofing stuff, did it dry matte? My hardware store sold me some stuff, but it's giving my tree s glossy look. I'm not loving it, all the paintwork I did with matte is moot.


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not sure if this pic posted or not, but Croglin, I want to thank you one more time for the tutorial. I would've never been able to do it on my own! I also have a newfound admiration for Great Stuff!! (Even though for two days I lost thumbprint access on my iPhone for both thumbs....[emoji51])


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats KILLER Cricket515 !!! Congrats..


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah Cricket!! That looks GREAT! I hear ya with the finish you get with the waterproofer, I wonder if one could find a product that did dry matte...there's our million dollar idea


----------



## snydervolley (Oct 27, 2014)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for posting How To! Awesome idea! I created one based on your post and it came out awesome. Had no idea expanding foam was for more than just filling cracks 









I used the tree in a Haunted Basement I built for my kids and their friends.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Dude!! Nice!


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

I have to try it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After seeing a few members' trees, I decided I'd better pick up one of these talking face masks while they are still available (I saw it is a Spirit Halloween Exclusive)...and save myself the otherwise lengthy quest for yet another discontinued prop I must have for my haunt.  Been there, done that too many times. Thanks for all the wonderful photos to inspire me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow crog, that is amazing


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

nicely executed, it looks realistic to me.


----------

